# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Altri dubbi su fatturazione fatture estero

## Teddymorsicchio

Buongiorno a tutti, tanto per cambiare ho dubbi sulle operazioni con l'estero. Per quanto riguarda le cessioni di beni vediamo se ho capito bene:
quando ci sono i requisiti di cui all'art 41 Dl 331/93 io soggetto passivo italiano posso fatturare al cessionario intracomunitario con iva non imponibile e il soggetto comunitario dovrà integrare se soggetto passivo iva la mia fattura a seconda della normativa del suo Paese;
se invece ci sono i requisiti per considerare l'operazione cessione all'esportazione potrò fatturare a titolo di non imponibilità art 8 Dpr 633/72 e il soggetto estero extraue applicherà l'iva nel suo Paese a seconda delle proprie norme interne;
ma quando l'operazione è invece una cessione di un bene che non risponde né ai requisiti delle cessioni intracomunitarie, né a quelli per le esportazioni, io soggetto italiano che fatturo cosa scrivo in fattura? io pensavo, ma non so se è giusto che se effettuo la cessione nei crf di un sogg extraue devo indicare Fuori campo iva per carenza del requisito territoriale art 7 Dpr 633/72, mentre se effettuo l'operazione nei confronti di un soggetto residente in uno stato UE ma che non configura come cessione intra dovrò considerare l'applicazione dell'iva nel paese di origine anziché di destinazione del bene, pertanto dovrei applicare l'iva in Italia, è così? qualcuno mi chiarisca le idee...aiuto!

----------


## pikkio

Allora.... 
se non è una cessione intra
se non è una cessione all'esportazione 
può essere (semplificando)  
una cessione a un privato residente CEE --> 20% 
una cessione a un privato residente ExtraCEE --> 20% con procedura tax-free eventuale, oppure art. 8 se sei tu che provvedi all'esportazione e la mandi oltre confine 
una cessione estero su estero, fuori campo 7-bis

----------


## Teddymorsicchio

> Allora.... 
> se non è una cessione intra
> se non è una cessione all'esportazione 
> può essere (semplificando)  
> una cessione a un privato residente CEE --> 20% 
> una cessione a un privato residente ExtraCEE --> 20% con procedura tax-free eventuale, oppure art. 8 se sei tu che provvedi all'esportazione e la mandi oltre confine 
> una cessione estero su estero, fuori campo 7-bis

  Perdonami ma non ho capito.. cosa indica la freccia con il 20%? vuol dire che devo applicare l'iva in Italia se effettuo cessione a privato residente ue o a privato residente extraue? e mi puoi spiegare un attimo la questione tax free...
scusa ma se effettuo una cessione nei crf di un soggetto passivo iva residente ue, ma di quelle che sono espressamente considerate operazioni non assimilabili alle cessioni intra, ad esempio cessione di bene soggetto a manipolazione, lavorazione per poi essere rispedito al soggetto ue, in questo caso io soggetto italiano che effettuo la lavorazione del bene e poi lo rispedisco al soggetto passivo iva ue, dato che non è cessione intracomunitaria per definizione, che faccio? non essendo cessione intracomunitaria non posso applicare l'iva nel paese di destinazione del bene ovvero il paese ue verso cui invio il bene lavorato, quindi emetto fattura con esposizione dell'iva che a sto punto assolvo in Italia? spero tu abbia capito cosa ho detto...

----------


## pikkio

> Perdonami ma non ho capito.. cosa indica la freccia con il 20%? vuol dire che devo applicare l'iva in Italia se effettuo cessione a privato residente ue o a privato residente extraue? e mi puoi spiegare un attimo la questione tax free...
> scusa ma se effettuo una cessione nei crf di un soggetto passivo iva residente ue, ma di quelle che sono espressamente considerate operazioni non assimilabili alle cessioni intra, ad esempio cessione di bene soggetto a manipolazione, lavorazione per poi essere rispedito al soggetto ue, in questo caso io soggetto italiano che effettuo la lavorazione del bene e poi lo rispedisco al soggetto passivo iva ue, dato che non è cessione intracomunitaria per definizione, che faccio? non essendo cessione intracomunitaria non posso applicare l'iva nel paese di destinazione del bene ovvero il paese ue verso cui invio il bene lavorato, quindi emetto fattura con esposizione dell'iva che a sto punto assolvo in Italia? spero tu abbia capito cosa ho detto...

  
io ho scritto... *semplificando...* perchè di sicuro non pretendevo di esaurire tutti i casi possibili ed immaginabili di cessioni. 
comunque, per rispondere solo alla prima parte della tua ulteriore richiesta, se viene da te, venditore di qualsiasi cosa, il signor X francese, privato cittadino, di sicuro la merce la vendi con iva 20%. Ed anche se da te viene il sig. Y svizzero, privato, l'iva la applichi, salvo che ci siano le condizioni per applicare il 38-quater ovvero per mettere in atto la procedura cd. "tax free" o "tax refund". 
Sul cosa è, cerca "tax free" su google e avrai tutte le risposte. 
per finire, se ti capiterà di fare particolari operazioni ti converrà chiedere di volta in volta... tieni presente che un manuale ben dettagliato su tutta la normativa iva sta sulle 2000 pagine...  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Teddymorsicchio

Ok ma se viene da me il privato cittadino. Io ho consultato dei manuali ma appunto nel caso del bene che lavoro in Italia e rispedisco ad una ditta ad esempio ( dunque non privato cittadino e che non ritira il bene presso di me ma che appunto invio io, spedisco) che sta in Francia, emetto fattura con iva secondo le regole italiane dato che non è cessione intra?

----------


## pikkio

> Ok ma se viene da me il privato cittadino. Io ho consultato dei manuali ma appunto nel caso del bene che lavoro in Italia e rispedisco ad una ditta ad esempio ( dunque non privato cittadino e che non ritira il bene presso di me ma che appunto invio io, spedisco) che sta in Francia, emetto fattura con iva secondo le regole italiane dato che non è cessione intra?

  Lavorazione di  italiano su bene mobile a soggetto passivo cee (ma anche extra cee) fattura art. 7-ter. intra nel primo caso, niente intra ovviamente nel secondo...

----------


## Teddymorsicchio

Allora provo a spiegarmi meglio.. e per farlo mi concentro su una fattispecie in particolare. Considero la seguente operazione che è espressamente prevista come operazione non assimilabile alle cessioni intracomunitarie a norma art 41 Dl 331 93: la cessioni di beni da parte di un soggetto passivo iva residente in Italia nei crf di un soggetto ue passivo iva, cessione del bene che abbia preventivamente comportato una lavorazione ( l'articolo dice manipolazione, perfezionamento ecc) da parte del soggetto italiano, per poi essere rispedito una volta lavorato al soggetto ue. 
Quindi io impresa italiana effettuo la lavorazione sul bene e poi lo invio dopo la lavorazione al soggetto mettiamo residente in Francia, anch'esso soggetto passivo.
Non parlo della lavorazione attenzione ( quella come detto sopra da Pikkio si riconduce all'art 7 ter); parlo della cessione del bene lavorato e poi spedito al soggetto ue. Dato che l'operazione non è cessione intracomunitaria e quindi non posso considerarla non imponibile ai sensi art 41 dl 331 93, io soggetto italiano che ho lavorato il bene quando lo rinvio al residente nell'altro stato ue come mando la fattura per la parte inerente la cessione del bene? applicando l'iva secondo le regole del mio Paese? ( se fosse stata una cessione intracomunitaria io mettevo non imponibile e l'assoggettamento ad iva avveniva nel Paese ue verso cui era destinato il bene ceduto)..

----------


## pikkio

...non ho capito a che tipo di operazioni ti riferisci  :Confused:  
Definisci  
1. proprietario del bene prima di qualsiasi operazione 
2. promotore dello scambio/lavorazione/... intracomunitario  
3. chi effettua cosa sul bene prima/durante/dopo averlo  inviato/venduto/prestato (?) all'altro operatore 
4. il bene è venduto, re-inviato, temporaneamente importato, non si capisce!(testualmente scrivi _"...per poi essere rispedito una volta lavorato al soggetto ue..."_) ri-spedito, perchè? 
5. la norma alla quale tu fai riferimento che ti "esclude" questa operazione dal novero delle cessioni intracomunitarie.    :Wink:

----------

